

Wrapbootstrap holds my money and does not respond. Advice? Contacts? Please help - PhilipDaineko
http://okendoken.com/blog/wrapbootstrap-holds-my-money-and-does-not-respond-advice-contacts-please-help/

======
railscom
Hello Philip, I hold an account on wrapbootstrap under the name of railscom,
and we are having the same problem. It was at first a paypal problem (i
figured my ourself). We have changed that paypal account with one that can
accept payments. We have contacted James the owner several times but we are
still getting no response or clarifications. I have a feelling that this guy
is ignoring sellers from some countries(I'm from Tunisia by the way). Anyway,
thanks for the phone number, I'll try to call him, otherwise, i'll have to
contact some friends who are resident the united stated to act on my behalf.

~~~
PhilipDaineko
When did you start to contact him? How many days passed since then?

Yesterday I left a voice mail but no response yet. Gonna call once again in a
few hours.

I don't think he ignores sellers from some countries, I think he ignores
wrapbootstrap support at all :)

Anyway, I hope he will respond, having such support problems is not best thing
for business.

------
tonyoconnell
i know a guy who got ripped off by another guy on ebay so he went on google
earth and sent him a picture of his front door. he got his money back straight
away LOL ... hopefully a phone call will resolve things though. wrapbootstrap
seems like a nice website. hopefully you can work things out.

Anyway, here is the owner of the domain ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coderdude](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coderdude)

Registrant Name: James Simmons Registrant Organization: Registrant Street: 276
N Tustin St Registrant City: Orange Registrant State/Province: California
Registrant Postal Code: 92866 Registrant Country: United States Admin Name:
James Simmons Admin Organization: Admin Street: 276 N Tustin St Admin City:
Orange Admin State/Province: California Admin Postal Code: 92866 Admin
Country: United States Admin Phone: +1.7143504203 Admin Fax: Admin Email:
stuff@wrapbootstrap.com

~~~
PhilipDaineko
Super thanks for your help. I should have come up to check whois myself.

I called this number and left a voice mail. Hope they will process it. Going
to call againg in few hours. Maybe I'll manage to talk with someone

Thank you very much.

